# Assorted neat mosses I found.. wan' some ?



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I was at Kim's Nature and, as I think has been posted already somewhere, they have a shipment of several very nice mosses that they have marked down to five bucks +tax, from about $18 bucks through two or three price points, now down to the five bucks. Most are 2x2 patches, either on SS wire mesh, or netted onto flat pebbles approx. 2x2 also, with one lot of 4x4 SS mesh patches.

I got several because they looked different from what I've seen so far and they are really, really nice. Dying to see how they'll look once in my tanks.

One they have labeled as Pearl Moss, but it looks like some type of Fissidens, but I don't think it is fontanus. Any Fissidens at this price is a deal, but these are really quite nicely grown, many are an inch tall at least and while they're well stuck to their mounts with net, it's quite easily removed if you want to. SS Mesh is not too difficult to remove moss from either, if need be.

The four inch patches were labeled Christmas moss. They are very densely grown, but also at this point in time, quite short. Look great, but not quite like the Christmas moss I am familiar with. Perhaps the branches are simply not long enough yet to show the characteristic shape. Dark, dark green, lovely.

Another was labeled Mini Pearl moss. Aka Mini Rose Moss. Much disagreement over this one online. Some say it's Mini Pellia. Now I've looked closely, it does remind me a bit of pellia, but does not strongly resemble the mini pellia I have, nor regular pellia. But it's structure is not like the Fissidens,Taiwan, Flame or Java types either. Tiny, very pretty, nice dense patches.

One labeled Coral moss was another that was quite new to me. Caught my eye fast, quite pretty, nicely grown patches. Close up, it reminds me a bit of Taiwan, somewhat, but brighter colour green. Gorgeous little moss.

Flame moss patches were really dense and nicely grown in, some over two inches tall already. All 2" patches, I think all mesh, but might be some on rock. Did not get any Flame, I have a lot of it. But it's very, very nice.

I will be at Kim's again in two weeks time. Might even get one or two more for myself, if there are any of this lot remaining for sale. As of today, there was a lot left, but I was told this deal applies to this shipment only. All other mosses are regular prices and new shipments will be also.

They even have 'moss balls' in the sale, but they nothing like what you might expect. That interesting algae that moss balls are made of is spread very, very thinly on a rock. Looks like peach fuzz, but it's growing, just very slow. Those are 8 bucks.. interesting approach to growing that one and not a lot of them.

There were higher numbers of Flame and Coral patches than the others, but even the 4 inch Christmas ones had at least a dozen remaining. Fewest numbers in the Mini Pearl, Pearl and Peacock, [ Fissidens fontanus]

I was thinking, if anyone wanted to get some of these, but can't get to Kim's, which, depending where you live, can be a good distance away, at Major Mackenzie and Hwy 48, then I could get them & deliver or mail them to such interested folks.

I don't have pics yet.. but pics are always online and I can verify if they look like the mosses I saw and now have in my possession. I got one piece of rock mounted Peacock for DaFishMan and it turns out he is something of a moss fanatic.

So Herb and I had some fun looking these mosses up to find out about them, and trying to confirm their names. What Kim's is calling Peacock is for sure Fissidens, I think fontanus, and we confirmed the Coral moss and Mini Pearl.. that name is popular in Europe, while Mini Rose is more common here, but no real consensus on it's true identity.. but it's being sold by, I think it was Tropica [? if memory serves me] so they must know what it is. Awesomely pretty.

Anyway, these mosses are very cool, and a good price. I don't work for Kim's, they are not paying me anything to promote this. It's just that, since I'll be back there two weeks from Nov 15 and I have the time, if anyone wants some of these and they're available when I get there, I can get them.

Just PM me and tell me what you'd want. I've posted this here because I thought it would mainly appeal to the planted tank folks and I am not selling anything that's mine, but if it should really be in the BuySell, mods are welcome to move it.

For now, I'm really looking forward to seeing how all these new mosses grow on for me in the next while. And also, to my Christmas gift to myself of a new computer, which I won't get til January, sadly, but then I'll be able to post pics of things like this, which will be great.. it's frustrating not being able to post pics here.

And not tooooooooooooo much longer to wait for the new gadget.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

The moss ball stuff on the rock, trade suppliers used Marino moss balls and started using on rocks then dubbed it Blanket Moss. Still it looks nice. Most of these new mosses are smaller fronds, more controllable and suitable for shrimp, nano, and Iwagumi tanks. Me I just like mosses lol. Need to figure out the hairnet thing lol


----------

